# JBLs growing family



## jbl (Oct 29, 2013)

http://s7.photobucket.com/user/joeblove/media/fam.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't see the picture?


----------



## jbl (Oct 29, 2013)

fixed
not too much to get excited about, but these guys get me through a 70 hour week with no fuss at all!


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 29, 2013)

Whatever works for you bud...I like the 4th and the 7th in the pics...Who makes them and thats a deba?


----------



## jbl (Oct 29, 2013)

top to bottom, 
300mm Victorinox serrated slicer
240mm Miyabi Kaizen slicer
220mm Cleaver
270mm Misono Swede
210mm Misono Swede
210mm Wusthof bread 
185mm Moritaka santoku
180mm Nagomi santoku
150mm Porsche boner
100mm Sabatier elephant 4* parer
85mm Kasumi parer
victorinox tourne
olive wood oyster


----------



## jbl (Oct 29, 2013)

Ive only been getting into knives for little over a year, plan on adding one or two more. My only rules are that is has to be functional, and with the exeption of buying two santokus, the sole version of that model in my bag. No multiple 240 gyutohs for example


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 29, 2013)

I hear ya...I don't have any pictures at the moment of my set but I am currently adding to it slowly need a new bread knife left mine at work and a sujihiki/yanagi then I will be cool for now at least until I get the itch again LOL


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 29, 2013)

jbl said:


> No multiple 240 gyutohs for example



Yeah but the more you have, the less often you have to sharpen them. I have 2 parers and about 5 270 gyutos, I like having different ones


----------

